# Deciding on top/mid level fish



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey all! So I am having a hard time deciding what to add to my 12 gallon cory tank. Right now I am deciding between Harlequin Rasboras or Pencilfish. I am open to other suggestions as well. 

As for the Harlies, pros are:they like a current (same as my corys),same water conditions,same kinda food,active pretty fish,easy to find in lfs
cons are:well not many really,other than they might eat food before my corys can get at it

Pencilfish p:cute,same kinda food,water conditions,slow eaters so corys will get plenty c:dont like a current,some are sensitive like otos b/c of being wild caught,hard to find at lfs,need more females than males,N. Beckfordi spawn readily and can stress out the females leading to their death

Any other fishies that might work out? I dont want any that are known fin nippers,like some tetras can be. Also dont want any that go all over,including the bottom where they would steal my cories food before they can get any. Peaceful fish of course too. My cories are very active at night,swimming all over,riding the current. So hopefully some fish who dont mind that too much. 

I am assuming I should get a fish that would be good with the current conditions,rather than trying to fix the conditions to suit a fish. I dont want to really have to change the water current b/c my pandas absolutely love it. 

There is a lfs in the city that might get in the Pencilfish,but I am still not sure I want them. 

Any advice or suggestions? TY!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm..nobody...bump!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sad. No replies. Ah well. Ill figure it out. Thanks anyways!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the looks of the pencilfish over the harlequins, but that's just me.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay a reply lol. Thanks Aunt Kymmie.


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

Personally I like to recommend the harlequins to people.. they are just so beautiful and easy to keep. And, peaceful. You seem to have almost answered your own question; the pros for the harlequins much outweigh the cons, as compared to the pencilfish... I would go with the pencilfish if you were looking to begin stocking your tank, but you seem to just be filling it out a little, so I like the low-hassle harlequins.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...yeah I felt that way too after reading what I wrote lol. Harlies would fit right in,pretty much. My lfs had a bunch of harlies,really small too. Might go that way after all...Any other fish that would go with them? I was reading about all kinds of fish,but most seem like they could be agressive towards my cories. Thanks Charlie!!


----------

